# Welcone to the Jungle Privy part 3. Some KILLER bottles in this hole. OMG.



## hemihampton (Jun 11, 2017)

After finding 7 or 8 nice Cobalt Blue Hutches in 1 hole about 4 or 5 years ago was not sure If I could top that. BUT, This hole may of done it. First we dug 1 privy & then a 2nd we tunneled into it next to it. But Yesterday we broke through a wood wall on far side of 2nd privy & to our surprise was more bottles on the other side of wood wall. Meaning a 3rd privy next to the 2nd. Seems they used the same wall for both privy's. But now with a 5 foot overhang of dirt above you & being 6 to 7 feet down, I tell the other diggers we better start a new hole on top for safety reasons. So we start digging. But this 3rd hole has tons of roots big & small & clay restricting our hole size. The other digger is short & small so he don't mind the small opening. We get 4-5 feet down & start hitting glass shards but nothing special. After a while I get in, then he gets back in but just some common stuff coming out of hole. Then I hear him start screaming in the hole OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD, I CAN'T BELIEVE IT. I jump up off my Lazy Boy Reclining Couch (one of 3 or 4 left behind by trash dumpers in this god forsaken desolate gang & crack infested wasteland of a ghost town) to see what all the excitement is. His hand comes out of the hole & in it is a Beautiful site. One I never seen before & never thought we would ever dig. The Super Rare elusive AMBER John Koch Michigan Bottling Works Detroit Michigan Hutch. As far as I know Amber Hutches are rare from any state. Much rarer then the Cobalt Blue hutches. This 1st pic is Eric coming out of 1st hole after digging a Cobalt Blue hutch from 2nd hole. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 11, 2017)

Pic of the 3 holes & my Couch. Some of you may be saying that's it, that's all you found. The story gets better. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 11, 2017)

now this is real privy digging . don't try this at home.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice know nothing about that bottle but exciting as hell sweet 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggansearch (Jun 11, 2017)

wow!! Congratulations, for the find (Aan odd neat one) and ..the tunnel. Don´t forget the precautions. Try always a way to help someone in there. Very dangerous, and more after a earth quake or rain. Alex.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 13, 2017)

Great find, Leon!  Are you using Sanborns to track down these privies?


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 13, 2017)

You're holding us in suspense Leon!  What's the rest of the story?


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome!!!!! Waiting for the rest of the story. Good Ol' Detroit!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 13, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Great find, Leon!  Are you using Sanborns to track down these privies?



Yes & No. When me & Tom probed this same lot about a couple hundred times a few years ago we used sanborns but could not find these privy's back then. Now digging the same lot with another guy I think we found these 3 privy's by accident. Because first privy was a dud with nothing in it. But before sticking a fork in it to call it done & a dud I probed downwards & on a angle in one corner to feel massive crunchy on my probe. Good sign. Looks like I found a privy next to this dud. Then another was next to that one & then another. Couldn't really feel anything from probing from the top. I think mainly because all 3 of these Privy's had most of the bottles & the good bottom layer of the privy starting at 5 feet & going to 7 feet. Our probes are only 5 feet long. I don't think we were reaching the good stuff. Plus just north of these 3 Privy's my Sanborn showed a Privy but it is solid hard as a rock clay in that whole area. To hard to probe. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 13, 2017)

"Awesome!!!!! Waiting for the rest of the story. Good Ol' Detroit!"

"You're holding us in suspense Leon! What's the rest of the story?"


OK, I was waiting for some one to ask that Question. There was 3 of us digging. 2 of us diehard Detroit Hutch collectors. With only this one found what to do? The other guy wants to buy the other 2 out. Offers us big bucks. I want it more & offer more to the other 2. A real Dilemma, what to do? I say if we could dig another one we'd both get one & be happy. So he keeps digging up a storm & no more, Not looking good. Dissapointed & discouraged the other digger poops out & wants a break. I get in & as soon as I do WHOOOOAAAA, I see what appears to be a Amber hutch partially buried revealing it's self. I grab my camera for in situ shot & we all cross our fingers & hope it's not broken. I pull it out & it's not broken. We High five & say cool, no more fighting on who gets the one. Couldn't get much better then that. OR could it????????????


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2017)

Freaking awesome.  Keep it rolling, Leon!


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 14, 2017)

Wow!  That is the best possible outcome for sure!  That is always the problem when two diggers that dig together collect the same thing.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2017)

Not exactly the best possible outcome. But, It gets better. Ends up the 3rd digger wants his share & to be bought off. Us 2 with the 2 Amber hutch's agree & we all 3 agree on a Price. BUT, Then I dig a 3rd Amber Hutch. I say if we give it to the 3rd digger we don't need to buy him off. SO, he gets the 3rd & everybody gets one & everybody happy. Now that's the best possible outcome. Luckily there was not a 4th digger. Pics of 3rd one below & group shot with Cobalt Blue hutch (dug 2 cobalt blue hutch's but one was broke) & a Aqua Hutch. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2017)

Sent this Pic to Ron Fowler to post on his website Hutchbook.com. Great site. Check it out. LEON.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jun 14, 2017)

That is just fantastic all 'round.  Love those bottles, and great story.  Congratulations!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks, Leon.


----------

